# seeing many jakes?



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if you guys have been seeing many jakes. I have seen and haerd a pretty good number this year. The ODNR said the hatch was terrible but from what I have seen they missed it this year. Just curious if you guys are seeing some young birds as well.

Have a good last week, finish strong,
I still got one more to get,

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have only seen jakes one time this year. It was a group of 5. I have heard some short gobbles that were probably jakes.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I hunt Ashtabula Co. and have seen NO jakes this year


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I have seen one jake while hunting in PA and ZERO while hunting here in Ohio.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Seen more jakes this year than I ever have.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

seen a ton of jakes this year.. see them every day


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i hunt seneca county and shot one may 4 (also my first turkey ) and have heard other birds gobblnig that i wont believe are mature birds either. no shortage of birds gobbling where im at, but it doesnt help me when all that comes to to field are hens after i shot the one. even right after i shot that one, birds STILL kept gobbling even when i got to my truck.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

For those who are seeing the jakes what county are you hunting? We were hit hard with the snow here in Trumbull and Ashtabula Co.this winter. I would imagine the county's further south faired much better with survival rates.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

we were also hit pretty hard with snow in seneca county and had about 2 feet in some areas, but like i said before i shot a jake and ive heard others gobbling. friends also said theyve seen jakes, but seneca county isnt exactly ohios best turkey county either.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hocking, Delaware.


----------



## T-GORE (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been hunting licking and perry counties and i have seen more jakes this year than i ever have!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the posts! I saw several more jakes the last week of season including a couple on the last day. I saw them in Tuscarawas and Coshocton counties. Its nice to see they made it through. We just need to convince as many people as possible to not shoot the jakes. Just like deer if you shoot them when they are little they won't have a chance to get big. 

I hope everyone had a good season!

I got my 2 in Ohio and a couple bonus birds in Kentucky. I worked lots of bird and had good action through the whole season. It seemed like the birds were pretty good this year and next year all those jakes will be 2 year olds....Fun, Fun!

Brian


----------

